# SAFE! Went into Rescue, NC-Beautiful Girl in Kill Shelter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you know if the NC GR Rescues have been contacted? I see no successful contact of Rescues in the message, not sure if that means the GR Rescues haven't replied or no groups have pulled her.

Merlin's mom is with the Charlotte Club GRR and Fostermom is with NRGRR


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It looks like TGRR in Greensboro will take her, I will drive and pull her and transport tomorrow if she's still in need!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please let me know if you need any help, I am in Fort Mill, just south of Charlotte on I77 and have time to help out tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Kristy! I won't know anything until tomorrow, but that would be great. I am just over an hour north of Concord...I'll keep you posted....Dawn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thank you both.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THanks Dawn, you can PM me and I'll get you my phone number so that you can text me if need be.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got a phone cal from TGRR, and it seems this girl went to a small local rescue. Glad to hear she is safe!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, glad to hear she's safe.

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So glad to hear that she went into a rescue!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I got an eleventh hour call, the rescue backed out. So I ran down this afternoon and got the pleasure of delivering this very sweet, full of kisses girl to my local Golden Rescue. I am talking to DH tonight about being her foster mom! She is either poorly bred, or a mix, but sweet as pie!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at the way she is looking at you! She knows she's safe. Well done.


----------

